# Forum Rules (Rules-Must Read)



## Vision (Jul 6, 2019)

All information on Anabolic Steroid Forums is for entertainment and educational purposes only!

IM has no affiliation with ANY advertisers; they simply purchase advertising space here. If you have questions go to their site and ask them directly.

Don't send a PM to any mods/admin asking about any advertisers, we will not respond. We don't know anything about their businesses.

​**Advertisers are FULLY responsible for enforcing the rules in their forums. Failure to enforce these rules will result in an advertiser being removed from IM immediately.*​
**No discussion of payments, lists or payment methods on the open forum.*​
**No discussion of sending or receiving locations on the open forum.*​
**No discussion of customs or seizures on the open forum.*​
**No discussion of dates, transit times, or anything else that could be considered sensitive.*​
**No outing of personal information. Names, phone numbers addresses, etc.*​
**No discussion of ordering or receiving AAS in the countries where it?s illegal to do so. NO DOMESTIC DISCUSSION!*​
**No discussion of mail or mail couriers*. ​
**You may respectfully address issues however advertiser bashing is not permitted at any time.*​
**Advertising is not free, anyone found advertising a non paying lab will be perma banned.*​
**No flaming or trolling, show respect towards others.*​
**No discussion of recreational drugs, get your hookups elsewhere.*​
**No Child Pornography under any circumstances.*​
It's your responsibility to check the laws that govern your Country, State, or Province in regards to items offered by some companies and advertisers that you may read about on this site. We are not liable or responsible for any purchases that you make with any advertiser.​
Proceed at your own risk, and know the laws of the Country in which you reside. ​
Failure to follow these rules may result in an immediate banning.​


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks for posting vision.  To all new members, please read these and follow them.  This forum is a great resource as long as the rules are followed.


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 7, 2019)

Great post. Follow the rules and keep everyone safe!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 8, 2019)

Bump for the rules.


----------



## Billy@ (Feb 7, 2021)

Word 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironlacky (Mar 8, 2022)

Yup


----------



## The Master (Mar 11, 2022)

Good stuff.


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

How many posts before you can PM?


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2022)

Yerg2 said:


> How many posts before you can PM?


10 but on t his new software they are called *Conversations*.


----------



## Yerg2 (May 3, 2022)

I see that now.  Thanks!


----------

